# hot ditch



## BIGFISHER345 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just want to no why are the trout fisher men think they own the cove and yes i'm talking about the big blue boat and the ranger boat bobber fishing getting all mad when I troll by they don't own the cove they just need to get over it I mean I have a small boat and only use a trolling motor when I troll I don't need much room to get by and don't cause a wake so why do you have to sware and talk bad about me when I come around you is it because I caught fish and yes I did catch one over 5 pounds and to small ones and dint see you catch any that's not a reason to be a hater or is it. JUST REMBER THE HOT DITCH IS FOR EVERONE AND THE COVE IS FOR EVERONE WE ALL CAN CATCH FISH THERE THERES FISH FOR EVERONE YOU CAN DO IT YOUR WAY AND LET ME DO IT MY WAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

IF your trolling, then you shouldnt be trolling the cove. Thats just silly as you know all the boats in that small area are anchored. There are way better spots than the cove anyway... especially to troll.


----------



## BIGFISHER345 (Jul 10, 2008)

A little boat 10 foot long with and a trolling motor and two lines out ant hurting no one it just seams they get mad when you are cashing in on the fish a they are not I seen big boats trolling in there causing a wake and pushing the anchored boats around im not doing that and im 20 yards from them just saying. cant we all just get along were all out there for the same thing to catch fish. I don't get mad when they run past me and swamp my boat it happens the fish are there for every one not just guys with bobbers and live bate.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Where is this famous cove? Haven't fished HD in years.


----------



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

opcorn: hmmmm and it begins .... The hot ditch is always a funny topic every year....


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

gordy said:


> IF your trolling, then you shouldnt be trolling the cove. Thats just silly as you know all the boats in that small area are anchored. There are way better spots than the cove anyway... especially to troll.


Agreed . Plenty of places . I catch bigger fish when trolling out of the cove. The cove so over rated anyways.


If it's the same blue white cc . He's just an ass . I caught Two striper this week in the same spot Abd one citation trout. Once he saw that I did .he pulled his anchored moved his boat over atleast 100 yards from where he was and anchored on top of the hole I was pulling them from . Trust me we had words. Btw I was shore casting . He's just a dick.he still didn't catch anything . I pulled two more drum then left. Thus hole is literally maybe Two feet or closer to the shore. Was no point of him anchoring there.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..the Hot ditch is just another "Use to be Great" place that was OVER-ADVERTIZED and is now PAYING THE PRICE!!!!..
Folks most of US have and the rest of us must...KEEP IT QUIET WHEN u GOT GREAT FISHING......Flys are just waiting on these boards for the briefiest sniff of sugar.......


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Loner said:


> ..the Hot ditch is just another "Use to be Great" place that was OVER-ADVERTIZED and is now PAYING THE PRICE!!!!..
> Folks most of US have and the rest of us must...KEEP IT QUIET WHEN u GOT GREAT FISHING......Flys are just waiting on these boards for the briefiest sniff of sugar.......


That is correct the Hot Ditch was smoking in 1991

A Virginia Beach Drum Fisherman came down to Hatteras one December early 1990's, we were still catching Drum down by the Point but bait was hard to come by

The Virginia Beach fella had a cooler full of corn cob Mullet that he had netted off his boat in the Hot Ditch, we had never heard of the Hot Ditch until that moment, all the Hatteras Cob's had vacated the premises

All Us Hatteras Fellas were all hovering over his cooler every time it opened up we were just like Flies

I seem to remember that the the Red Headed Fella got a few Mullet but the rest of us had struggle through using Fatback

We almost made the trip to the Hot Ditch from Rodanthe just to cast net for Mullet to sell to the Tackle Shops and Pierhouses........

Any way things changed and I never have even made it to this location but I was under the impression that Blake "Owned the Hot Ditch"


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Garbo 

Blake Still owns the Ditch, he has some of the Biggest Trout I have ever seen, a few approaching 20 lbs.. When I lived in VAH BEACH we used to hit the Ditch all the Time, and we kept it real real quiet, but this was Late 80's.. By the 90's the Cat was out of the Bag, but its far from trout fishing as we know it down here.. 9ft spanish rod, 10/0 Circle hook, and a whole cob mullet, no weight= Big Big Fish there.. 

JAM

PS saw a TV show that Blake Filmed there, the cats really out of the bag now.. lol...


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Really does not matter after this next yr . They are suppose to be filling in the hot ditch in the next yr . So the discharge ditch isnt gonna be there much longer as welll as some other property. So who know how the fishing gonna be in the future in the cove /hot ditch/top rack down to the locks.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Trout approaching 20 lbs....Wow.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

JAM said:


> Garbo
> 
> Blake Still owns the Ditch, he has some of the Biggest Trout I have ever seen, a few approaching 20 lbs.. When I lived in VAH BEACH we used to hit the Ditch all the Time, and we kept it real real quiet, but this was Late 80's.. By the 90's the Cat was out of the Bag, but its far from trout fishing as we know it down here.. 9ft spanish rod, 10/0 Circle hook, and a whole cob mullet, no weight= Big Big Fish there..
> 
> ...


Blake showed me a few trout that would blow your mind in hot ditch


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

JAM said:


> Garbo
> 
> Blake Still owns the Ditch, he has some of the Biggest Trout I have ever seen, a few approaching 20 lbs.. When I lived in VAH BEACH we used to hit the Ditch all the Time, and we kept it real real quiet, but this was Late 80's.. By the 90's the Cat was out of the Bag, but its far from trout fishing as we know it down here.. 9ft spanish rod, 10/0 Circle hook, and a whole cob mullet, no weight= Big Big Fish there..
> 
> ...


Yea that Blake is a legend ain't he? Does he still fish?


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

lil red jeep said:


> Yea that Blake is a legend ain't he? Does he still fish?


Not hot ditch anymore. Fished all drum season with him and he is currently following them down


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I started fishing the hot ditch in 1970. I would ride my bike from Portsmouth with 2 fishing rods tackle box and crab nets hanging all over it. NEVER told anyone where I was catching all those fish. A kid drowned in there and then they stopped us from fishing off the bank. I sure do miss those simple days.


----------

